

Gates just revealed the things that could prevent humanity's worst-case scenario - user_235711
http://www.techinsider.io/bill-gates-on-clean-energy-innovation-2015-7

======
coldtea
> _Gates just revealed the things that could prevent humanity 's worst-case
> scenario_

Isn't he just the guy that created a software company? Why would he have any
particular insight over Joe Regular?

~~~
Gravityloss
He has actually spent a lot of time reading about this and meeting people for
quite many years already.

Not to say he's a top expert, but he isn't a complete beginner. He also has a
lot of business experience and money. Many other people talking don't have
that.

~~~
coldtea
> _He has actually spent a lot of time reading about this and meeting people
> for quite many years already._

A lot of politicians have also have done the same, and their "solutions" are
usually worse than the problems, not to mention their actions in the past
created the problems we face today...

